# Confused about vacs and protecting my babies



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello,

The pups had their first shots today for parvo and distemper. I took them to a vaccination clinic as I cannot afford to take two dogs to a regular vet for every single vaccination. Now I am really confused. I mentioned getting the Bordatella vac and she said she strongly recommended against it. She said if I planned on boarding them or taking them to the dog park I can get it for him later. She also said I should not be taking them around with me at this age or until 5 weeks after they are fully vaccinated so that would be when they are like 5 1/2 months old! That can't be right, right? I figure if I ever want them to walk on a leash right and not have stranger anxiety etc. I should start now. Then she mentioned taking them to the vet for dewormer and I said I am giving them dewormer already and she said almost all over the counter dewormers are ineffective. Really? This is what I have them on: HomeoPet Pro - WRM Clear What do you think of it? Also I was reading the thread about over-vaccination and how boosters are not necessary- does that apply to the initial boosters at 12 and 16 weeks? Last thing- Since we got home Benny has been sneezing a lot. Is that normal after the parvo/distemper shot or should I be worried her picked something up while we were there? Please help. This is my first dog as an adult. Thanks

Erin


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, many veterinarians are not properly informed about vaccinations. My favorite source for information is here, I think it explains a lot. =)

Holistic Healthcare Library | Articles and Advice on Dog and Cat Health | Natural Pet Articles


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok that site says adenovirus/parainfluenza are necessary but the clinic doesn't give them. Should I worry about them?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Usually they are not given independently, but are part of the "5 way puppy shot," as it's most often referred to as. "DAPP" stands for Distemper, Adenovirus, Parvovirus, Parainfluenza. Sometime's they throw in an "L" for Leptospirosis, or an "H" for Heptatitus... also often referred to as the "Distemper-Combo."


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Hmm.. well I can get the adenovirus there under the name "CIV" but as far as I can tell not the parainfluenza. Not sure what to do. I didn't want to do the 4 in one because I thought it was not good for them


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Erin I have used homeopet the worm clear,also the cough,and nose relief i know for sure the cough and nose relief help cause one of the past dogs i had got kennel cough the shot was no good cause from what i heard there are several strains of it that the shot does not protet against.Also she got meds from vet they didn't cure it so i bought the cough and nose relief and they worked. I am not sure of the worm clear since my dogs have never have had worms.Plus when i first got my dogs as puppies i gave them heartgard for several years.Now i use a different one cause heartgard plus did cause problems to Rudy tutu.I also gave them enzyme pro+ by Great life and plan to start adding it again cause what i have read dogs and puppies that get worms don't have a strong immune system.you can check it out it has alot of great thing it. here is the link:

Great Life Enzyme Pro +


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice that product looks fantastic. I think I will just go with the parvo/distemper for now and then rabies. When would it be safe to take them out in public like on the path for walks? I want to start leash training asap.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My Vet is Holistic and Traditional for my two here is what she did

Wormer- She went Traditional with Panacur (I think it was Panacur) as she stated she has tried every all natural dewormer possible and has yet to find one that worked perfectly

As pups she did titers on both Sonny and BG. BG was low so she got 1 DHLPP Vaccine (no booster just 1 shot) and that was it. Sonny was high so he has yet to recive that vaccine (he is only a year old). 4-6 weeks later she gave a rabies

Kennel Cough- Dr Grasso does not believe in it. She says it rarely works and is pointless and will only give it if I have to have it for a kennel etc but reccomends finding a place that does not require it. My kids are never kenneled they have sitters so they have yet to get one.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input Huly. Did they do a fecal test before the panacur? This is what I am trying to avoid paying for. I would rather not shell out over 60 bucks for test to see if I need a product that there is an 80% chance I know I will need and then have to pay for the medicine. It's not like it will hurt them to take it if they don't have worms


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

erinself said:


> Thanks for the input Huly. Did they do a fecal test before the panacur? This is what I am trying to avoid paying for. I would rather not shell out over 60 bucks for test to see if I need a product that there is an 80% chance I know I will need and then have to pay for the medicine. It's not like it will hurt them to take it if they don't have worms


Nope full on dewormed no Fecal She said all pups have some kind of worms LOL


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

That "HomeoPet" stuff looks pretty dodgy. It says it's for "Treatment of worm infestations where a drug free approach is favored". Don't want to get all Dr Science on you guys, but you need drugs of some sort to cure worm infestations. You can't do it without a chemical of some sort. If the drug comes from a plant, it's still a drug! 

If it's homeopathic rather than herbal, on the other hand, then it just won't work full stop, because it doesn't have any active ingredients in it.


----------

